# Airflow Confusion



## stg1969 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi.

I've got a Jeantech JN099 Fusion Case and I'm confused about the airflow.

It has 1 80mm Case fine in the middle of the side panel, which is blowing air OUT, and on the back, it has 1 x 80mm fan blowing air in (pointing right at the CPU heatsink/fan). It obviously also has the PSU at the back Venting air OUT.

Next to the 80mm fan on the back, there is space to put another 80mm fan, Ive bought a Panaflo 80mm fan and dont know whether to have it blowing IN or OUT??

Still seems wierd having OUT on the side and an IN on the back, alongside the PSU blowing OUT on the back, not very organised.

Any suggestions?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

It does seem odd. What I do is this. Install a program to monitor your temps.
Such as Motherboard monitor. Free download, do a google. See what your
average temps are in current configuration. Then turn the fan in the back
around, so it is blowing out, like the psu. The side fan turn it around so that
it is blowing in, take the other fan you have and mount it in the front of the
case so that it is bringing air in. Then monitor temps.


----------



## stg1969 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks, but i cant put a fan in the front of the case, there's nowhere to put it, i cant cut a hole in the front cos the JN099 Fusion has a large LCD display unit, and there's no other place.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

thats ok,, i have the same situation,,do the other things mentioned,,


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Reverse that rear fan! It's sucking in heated air from the PSU. The best way to work air control is to create a negative pressure within the case. To do this you simply have the fans all exhaust air. My case has metal mesh side panels so it's kinda harder for me without using something with the power of a leafblower to circulate air. ^^;


----------

